# FAO those with Hamster Heavens



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

I've got a few questions for those with the new style (ie the one with two shelves) Savic Hamster Heaven. I've got it for my Syrian but wanted to ask a few things... 

Where in the hell do you put the wheel?? At the moment I've got the Savic Rolly wheel in there that came with the cage but its kind of sat in the middle, in no mans land. There seems to be only one place where I can attatch it to the side and it only just fits, plus I'm not keen on it being there because it blocks off a load of the green shelf. I want to get a new wheel, which will be bigger but I have no clue where I will end putting it.

Do your hamsters use the igloos? Luna hasnt even been in hers yet (she has been in there 3 days now and has been in everywhere else). 

Can your hamsters get up the green shoot? Luna cant, I think its because she is so small. Also, when taking the top off its so annoying having to take the shoot off to be able to place the wire top on the floor!! I'm thinking about replacing it with something else tbh. 

Pics of peoples HH set ups would be cool :thumbup:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I have got the old style one. But I put the wheel on the opposite end of the corner shelf. Not seen a new one though but mine fits in fine. I got mine second hand and it didn't come with teh sputnik thing that hangs from the top...if that's what you mean by igloo. But Dini used to use the penthouse thing before I took it off...keep forgetting to put it back on  Sorry this probably isn't very helpful


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

The new one is different to the old one, it has two shelves.

This is it:


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

This is Luna's set up at the mo:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah couldn't picture it from memory. Yeah I guess you would be putting it on the side with the hanging frame thing....though looks fine where you have it! xx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Why dont you move the hanging bridge and put the wheel in that corner instead?

You can find somewhere else for the hanging toy


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I think the wheel looks okay where it is. If she's anything like my hamster she will probably knock it over soon anyway.:lol:

Looks a nice cage.:thumbup:


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Why dont you move the hanging bridge and put the wheel in that corner instead?
> 
> You can find somewhere else for the hanging toy


Because it blocks the door, the door is really wide (part of the reason I got it). Plus the hanging toy is hangs too low to go anywhere else (tried when I put all the stuff in to put it above the green shelf).

HH have turned out to be awkward


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> I think the wheel looks okay where it is. If she's anything like my hamster she will probably knock it over soon anyway.:lol:
> 
> Looks a nice cage.:thumbup:


She has yet but it does wobble a lot :scared::lol: I think she's too little to knock it over at the mo :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Can you cable tie the wheel so its hanging from the roof of the cage, so she can access it from the level. Xander has cage with a similar layout (two shelves) and Ive done that with his wodent wheel, will try to find you a piccy.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

PurpleCrow said:


> HH have turned out to be awkward


:lol: Yep. They sure are 

I have the older one and thats awkward too. You cant put tall toys under the shelf and you cant put toys on the shelf either cos of the ridges 

Heres how i had mine when i first got it. Its a lot fuller than that now tho  










*Freddy 2 cage shelves are the same*


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Can you cable tie the wheel so its hanging from the roof of the cage, so she can access it from the level. Xander has cage with a similar layout (two shelves) and Ive done that with his wodent wheel, will try to find you a piccy.


----------



## xXHazelXx (Oct 7, 2010)

lol still having problems with the wheel? its weird how mine fits on the top of the green shelf but yours doesnt, you should make sure that the shelves 4 corners are properly tied down by the bars of the cage, because i did that without knowing, makes less space.


----------

